

VMware launches Fusion 5 - brolewis
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/08/23/vmware_launches_fusion_5_with_70_new_features_including_windows_8_optimization.html

======
nilsbunger
I'm a bit annoyed, I just paid $50 to upgrade to the Lion version last year,
plus $50 for Fusion 3 upgrade the year before that, and now I have to pay
again?

My single Fusion license has cost me $150 over the last 3 years! Thanks a lot
VMware!

~~~
xutopia
I don't understand why more people don't use Virtualbox. It's free and pretty
much equivalent.

~~~
kalininalex
I'd speculate that's because at the end of the day, for the many people on
this board $50 is probably an inconsequential amount given the benefit
provided (time saving, ease of use, etc) and the expense profile. After all,
someone above just mentioned upgrading Fusion after purchasing MB Retina.
That's what, $3k right there? Look at $50 as part of an upgrade.

On the other hand, if some people _just_ bought Fusion 4 it indeed is very
annoying to pay $50 again for Fusion 5. VMware should have a free upgrade
program for recent purchases of 4.

Personally, after using Fusion for 4 years I switched to Parallels. With
Fusion, even when Windows is idle Fusion would use up to 20% CPU (on a
4-core), sometimes triggering fans. Parallels seems less CPU hungry and runs a
bit faster (though this is subjective, try it first). It also has interesting
features, such as, suspending of Bootcamp installations and the ability to use
all attached displays when in full screen mode. I don't think Fusion 4
supported any of those; not sure about 5. And Parallels has a $29 license
right now for those switching from VMware, so it was a good deal as well.

~~~
roop
_VMware should have a free upgrade program for recent purchases of 4._

They do. [http://www.vmware.com/support/product-
support/fusion/faq/lic...](http://www.vmware.com/support/product-
support/fusion/faq/licensing.html)

------
mgkimsal
just bought 4 last month (used virtualbox for a lot of stuff, but had some
proprietary vmware machines that were a real pain to try to run in vbox). $49
for purchase of vmware fusion 4. Fine. But now... I can _upgrade_ to fusion 5
for $49... or just buy fusion 5 for... $49. Annoying. Yes, it's all in my
head, but an upgrade price the same as a 'regular' price leaves a bad taste in
my mouth.

~~~
adestefan
If you bought after July 25, then the upgrade is free.

[https://blogs.vmware.com/teamfusion/2012/07/buy-vmware-
fusio...](https://blogs.vmware.com/teamfusion/2012/07/buy-vmware-
fusion-4-today-and-get-the-next-version-for-free.html)

~~~
mgkimsal
dbl checked - purchased june 18. :(

Would still have liked to see a discount price for upgraders, vs full price.

~~~
adestefan
I found this on their page:

    
    
      What if I purchased VMware Fusion 4 before July 25th, 2012?
    
      Customers who purchased VMware Fusion 4 before July 25th, 
      2012 can upgrade to VMware Fusion 5 Professional for 50% 
      off the regular price or buy a full license of VMware 
      Fusion 5.

~~~
mgkimsal
URL? I can't find that. Thanks.

------
fredleblanc
Have they added the ability to prevent that darn menu helper thing from
loading in the menu bar? That's all I really want in an upgrade.

~~~
myhf
I've managed to turn off all the menu bar additions in version 3, 4, and 5.
But I don't think the settings to do so were in the same place every time.

------
eli
The VMWare store still shows version 4...

But if I'm reading this correctly, they added back in an upgrade discount,
which I think was missing with the 4 release.

Edit: here's the proper link
<http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/overview.html>

~~~
protomyth
That's pretty much why I never upgrade from 3 to 4. Now, it you can go from 3
or 4 -> 5 for $49.99.

~~~
eli
Not only did I never upgrade past 3, but I just got a new MBA and decided to
go with VirtualBox (which works fine, though I have a sneaking suspicion that
is uses more CPU and is less energy efficient)

It appears that you can upgrade from 3 or 4 to 5 _Pro_ for $49.99. As far as I
can tell, I don't need any of the Pro features. And that's the same price as
buying the non-pro version outright. So not much of a deal.

~~~
slantyyz
I had to upgrade because of Mountain Lion (I have Fusion 3) but the only
silver lining is that at least Digital River didn't tack on their sleazy
"emergency download service" (completely unnecessary) on the shopping cart
like they normally do.

------
ioquatix
Is it just me or is the VMware Store completely broken? I click on any of the
Buy links and I just get redirected in a circle back to the front page of the
store!?

I'm in New Zealand BTW. Perhaps they have some problems with non-US IP
addresses...?

------
mootothemax
Looks like Workstation's been bumped up a version number as well, now standing
at version 9:

<http://www.vmware.com/products/workstation/overview.html>

------
fcoury
I bought the upgrade to Fusion 4 July 26th, and they said I was eligible for a
free upgrade to Fusion 5, but their website is such a royal mess that I can't
seem to understand how to upgrade.

------
kropson
Can you buy a legal copy of the Mac OS to run on a VM without buying any Mac
hardware?

~~~
owyn
Not legally. You can buy OS X server for $20 and run it on a VM, but the VM
has to be running on mac hardware to be legal. I'm sure it can be done
though...

